# First compound bow?



## Kameron_day94 (Jul 2, 2018)

Just was wondering when the first compound bow was made?


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

Veiw this link: https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1380533

You can check out Archeryhistory.com as well.


----------



## dmk2 (Oct 18, 2018)

Ugh, had to start with a Hoyt (non-carbon) bow.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Allen compound


----------



## zaq (Jul 14, 2018)

I heard a guy named Chuck Adams invented the compound bow


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hoyt was about 10 years behind the ball on compounds.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I owned a shop/lanes from 1964 through 82. 1st one I ever saw was the Allen. In the mid 70s is when the Compound craze started taking over & I had nearly 200 stick bows in stock & unable to sell any. Extremley tough on dealers at that time. Some of the companies took their stick bow stock back & exchanged for their compounds. Jennings, PSE, Carroll, Astro, Pearson, Bear & Darton were the lines I carried with PSE & Jennings leading in my area. This is one of the 1st Allens & the new Dartons. We've come a long way..


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## artemisw (Oct 17, 2014)

started from PSE MACH 6

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI MAX 2 發送


----------



## hick6217 (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm sure there's someone who nobody has ever heard of that originally came up with the concept/technology.


----------



## BentonM (Aug 20, 2007)

I got a blue Bear compound 30-40# bow when I was 11. I was so happy. Still have that bow.


----------



## BET73 (Jan 16, 2015)

The Bear Whitetail Hunter was my first. Great Bow back then but they've sure came a long ways.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Holless Allen invented the compound in 1966. I remember thinking it would never get popular. Then around 1975, I bought a Bear Polar LTD. It was so bad that I went back to my recurve for a couple more years until I bought a two wheel Carroll. The Bear was heavy, loud and very slow. Not even a good boat anchor. Can't believe that it is so popular among the people on AT. I threw mine in the garbage it was so bad. 

Tom Jennings was a friend of Allen and thought the compound bow had potential and started producing them. Since the Jenning bow was becoming popular, people also bought the Allen bows making the Allen company successful. When Holless died, his family sued Jennings bow for the patent rights and won driving Tom out of business.


----------

